# What ever happened to?



## mickybill (Nov 29, 2016)

I will delete this if not allowed but does anyone know whatever happened to the guy who found the toilet seat up at his home with only women, except for him? 
IIRC there was an abrupt end to the thread.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Why can't they put it down?


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

He fell in and was never heard from again !!! 😁


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I believe he discovered something (bad), but never returned to tell us.

It might be that driver who came during lunch, when his wife was at home.

If so, he really came, and he watered more than her plants.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

His last post mentioned something about the cops being involved……….


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

SunCMars said:


> I believe he discovered something (bad), but never returned to tell us.


Speaking of which, what did Spock find in his toilet?

Captain's log


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, that's a weird one. And hey guys, we really would prefer if you put the darn thing down    .


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> His last post mentioned something about the cops being involved……….


Andy (and @Blondilocks) knows ALL...

Tell us, oh Great and Powerful Oz!!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

When posters start interesting threads and then disappear, they usually have decided to ignore the situation or they were only here to liven things up. I don’t know one he was.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

He was probably just here dropping a little quick fight bomb.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Andy (and @Blondilocks) knows ALL...
> 
> Tell us, oh Great and Powerful Oz!!!


This is his last post on the thread.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> This is his last post on the thread.
> View attachment 87261


Mea Culpa!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

That thread was a tough read.

And yes...the toilet seat being up was the thing that led to BH digging in, and eventually catching WW and flower delivery loser.
But then it got complicated...with cops and such. Probably related to that flower store (was it?) and maybe they were delivering more than flowers idk. BH never clarified.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

His imagination failed him.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

********** said:


> Wow, that's a weird one. And hey guys, we really would prefer if you put the darn thing down    .


Just remember that if we can put it down when we're done, then you can put it up when you're done.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> BH digging in, and eventually catching WW and flower delivery loser.


Did he actually catch them? Last I read he was setting up to catch them, but don't recall that he ever did.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Did he actually catch them? Last I read he was setting up to catch them, but don't recall that he ever did.


If memory serves he set up additional cameras and found the delivery van parked on a side alley and saw the delivery OM go into his house, with his wife, for several hours.

Prior to that he had no evidence of anything and his cameras couldn't see anything either. The WW & OM were very crafty.

I didn't go re-read it, but that's what I recall.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

the "flower industry" is also used for drug shipping - my suspicion there may have been something other than flowers being handled by the driver and ??? - just my wild AXX guess - hopefully he gets his house and life back to normal and maybe gives us an update


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

********** said:


> Wow, that's a weird one. And hey guys, we really would prefer if you put the darn thing down    .


I just don't lift it up and piss all over the seat.


----------

